# Can you create an additional disposition on Ads



## Sandy VDH (Jun 4, 2017)

You have the following when you select MORE on a current classified ad.....
Edit View
More 

Copy
Messages (0)
Mark Sold/Rented
Renew This Ad
Delete
Well what if I did not Sold/Rented, but just chose to Remove it from an offering, but the ad has not yet expired. I don't want to delete the ad, because I may want to reuse the description for another ad later.  Yet that is the only other option.  Can you add Remove Ad from listing, but NOT delete from the list.  I selected Delete, as that is the only option I had that fit, but now I discover I have lot my entire description. 

Can you add a new category.  Withdrawal or Remove Ad,  but NOT delete it.


----------



## silentg (Jun 4, 2017)

You can delete it and redo, never heard of a penalty


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 4, 2017)

I would suggest typing up the ad description in MS Word and then copy and pasting it in to the new ad form. Save your ad in Word so you don't lose the description.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 4, 2017)

deleting an ad removes it from the site.

marking it as sold/rented makes it available to you at a later time for review or "copying".


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 8, 2017)

When I want to remove an ad, I always market it as sold/rented even if it did neither of those two things. Suspect that many others who do rental / sale ads do the same because preserving the information for use later is beneficial.

Suspect the OP has a heightened perspective that this distorts the TUG statistics of successfully completeld sales/rentals.  Currently, with all of the inaccuracies owners are experiencing with the new WYN reservation site, statistical distortions kinda run up the back of our spine. 

IMO if it's not a critical statistic for TUG then no need to change it based on the OP's request.  I understand the reason for the request however because my own preference leans to accuracy.  But if it's non-critical data then also appreciate that it takes effort to make such a change and respect that there are site-related priorities that may be higher on the list.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 8, 2017)

The was the very reason, I was trying NOT to show it as sold/rented as Brian collect those stats and uses them to show $$ of total rentals. 

So I basically want the same retention without adding the $$ to rental sales totals.  If the statistic is not critical I will do the sold/rented.  

Brian, how important is that statistic for you?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 8, 2017)

On Redweek - they have these categories when you take down your Ad:


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 8, 2017)

you could always change the rental/resale price to zero and mark it as completed if you were really concerned about not "adding" to the totals.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> you could always change the rental/resale price to zero and mark it as completed if you were really concerned about not "adding" to the totals.


The only issue that I see with this is that you have to edit the ad and then wait for approval again, then go in again and mark it as sold. It would be nice to also have a "Sale Pending" status. With that you could mark it and it would pull off the marketplace, if it were to go unsold you could relist it without using another credit.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 15, 2017)

shouldnt need to wait for approval again, it doesnt need to actually be posted in order for you to mark it as sold.

also the moment you edit any ad it is no longer displayed in the marketplace at all.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> shouldnt need to wait for approval again, it doesnt need to actually be posted in order for you to mark it as sold.
> 
> also the moment you edit any ad it is no longer displayed in the marketplace at all.


Thanks. I just marked an ad as sold. I was thinking that it would perhaps ask me the final sales price, because the agreed upon price wasn't what the asking price was. I should have perhaps tried editing it first, but never thought of that as a way to go about it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 15, 2017)

yep, you can edit the ad and then mark it as sold, no need to wait for it to post again.


----------

